# succubus



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Η Wikipedia αναφέρει:

_Η σούκουμπους (λατ. succubus, πληθυντικός succubi), συνήθως γνωστή μαζί με την αρσενική της έκφανση, ίνκουμπους, είναι θηλυκός δαίμονας που επισκέπτεται τους άντρες ενόσω κοιμούνται και προχωρεί σε σεξουαλική επαφή μαζί τους.
Συχνά παρουσιάζεται ως γοητευτική παρουσία, κυρίως σε πιο σύγχρονες απεικονίσεις, ωστόσο παλιότερα, και επειδή υφίσταται σε παραδόσεις διαφορετικών λαών, θεωρούνταν άσχημη και προκαλούσε φόβο με το δαιμονικό παρουσιαστικό της, καθώς απεικονιζόταν με ουρά και φτερά, παρόμοια με της νυχτερίδας._

Πώς θα μπορούσα να την αποδώσω; Στα αγγλικά προφέρεται _σάκιουμπους_, στα λατινικά _σούκουμπους_. Εγώ, βέβαια, σκέφτηκα και το _αρπάχτρα_.

Τι λέτε;

Απαντήσεις - συμμάζεμα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7655-succubus&p=89430&viewfull=1#post89430


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2010)

Εδώ το αφήνει αμετάφραστο, σούκουμπους, και απλώς επεξηγεί ότι είναι θηλυκός σεξουαλικός δαίμονας. Βλέπω ότι η λέξη υπάρχει στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, και μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται μετάφραση.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2010)

Κι εγώ μόνο αμετάφραστο ως σούκουμπους το έχω συναντήσει.

Οπότε, δεν μένει παρά να ρίξω το άσμα:


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Μάλλον αμετάφραστο θα πρότεινα κι εγώ. Τέτοια δελεαστική μορφή δεν θα έμενε ανεκμετάλλευτη από τα διάφορα παιχνίδια που κινούνται στον χώρο του φανταστικού (WoW π.χ.) εξού και η εξοικείωση του ελληνικού κοινού μαζί της. 

Με προλάβατε όλοι. Οπότε δεν μου μένει παρά να ποστάρω το τρέιλερ της ταινίας "Succubus Blues" που ετοιμάζεται, γιατί μου άρεσε το σχόλιο του χρήστη του γιουτιούμπ που το ανέβασε:
When it comes to jobs in hell, being a succubus seems pretty glamorous. A girl can be anything she wants, the wardrobe is killer, and mortal men will do anything just for a touch. _Granted, they often pay with their souls, but why get technical?_ 





 
Αν ήταν να το μεταφράσουμε, ίσως να πρότεινα τη _ρουφήχτρα_, γιατί ρουφάει την ψυχή του θύματος κατά τη σεξουαλική πράξη, αφήνοντας την _αρπάχτρα_ (με το κατάλληλο συνθετικό) για την τρίτη σημασία που δίνει το OED:
2.b. A strumpet, whore; a term of abuse for a low woman, occas. applied to a man. ​


----------



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Δεν μου ακουγόταν καλά. Ένας στην ταινία ανακαλύπτει ότι η γυναίκα του είναι τέτοια. Ο υπότιτλος "Παντρεύτηκα μία σούκουμπους" δεν μου αρέσει οπτικά... Ίσως να είναι δική μου παραξενιά.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2010)

Σε τέτοιο κόντεξτ, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται να το πεις απλά "παντρεύτηκα ένα δαίμονα", αφήνοντας τις λατινικούρες στην άκρη


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Μόνο αυτή την αναφορά έχεις ή παίζει κι αλλού;
Γιατί αν το έχεις μόνο σ' αυτό τον υπότιτλο και σε παίρνει ο χώρος και ο χρόνος, ίσως θα μπορούσες να γράψεις: 
Παντρεύτηκα μια σούκουμπους,
έναν θηλυκό δαίμονα.​28+20 χαρακτήρες.

Α, ναι, και όχι πολλά πολλά με τις υποτακτικές μου, μη στείλω καμιά στο κρεβάτι σας και τότε να δω τι θα πείτε: 
I will succumb ή Are you looking for suckers? Daemon, over and out.


----------



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτός δεν ξέρει καν τι είναι αυτό. Κάποιος του λέει ότι η γυναίκα του είναι τέτοιος δαίμονας. Ανοίγει το λεξικό, διαβάζει τι είναι αυτός ο δαίμονας και ξεστομίζει τη φράση που σας έγραψα... Το σούκουμπους ομολογώ ότι μου ακούγεται πολύ περίεργο. Περισσότερο γιατί έχει γίνει γνωστό με τη λατινική του προφορά όχι γιατί ήξεραν πώς διαβάζεται στα λατινικά, αλλά γιατί το διάβαζαν ελληνικά... Αφήστε που μου θυμίζει και το μπούκοβο...


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ξανασκέψου λίγο την πρότασή μου. 
Μόλις το έμαθε, είναι λογικό να το ξεφουρνίσει σαν άγνωστη λέξη, μαζί με ό,τι συγκράτησε από τον ορισμό του λεξικού.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Σε τέτοιο κόντεξτ, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται να το πεις απλά "παντρεύτηκα ένα δαίμονα", αφήνοντας τις λατινικούρες στην άκρη


 
Δίκιο έχεις, όχι λατινικούρες. 
Λογικά, αυτός που θα έλεγε απελπισμένος: "Παντρεύτηκα έναν δαίμονα", θα το συνόδευε με "γαλλικούρες".


----------



## diceman (Dec 17, 2010)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η «ελληνική» απόδοση είναι Υφιάλτης.

[Αλλά ποιος θα την καταλάβει...;]


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Αφού ο _*incubus*_ είναι *δαίμονας του ύπνου*, η *succubus* είναι *δαιμόνισσα του ύπνου*. Στα λατινικά σήμαινε παλλακίδα, ομόκλινη σύντροφος.


----------



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω την απόδοση Υφιάλτης, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, αλλά δεν νομίζω να τη συνδέσει και κανείς με τη succubus.

Κι εγώ στην αρχή _δαιμόνισσα του ύπνου_ ήθελα να την πω, αλλά έψαχνα κάτι μονολεκτικό.


Συζήτηση που έχουμε βραδιάτικα...


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2010)

pit said:


> Το σούκουμπους ομολογώ ότι μου ακούγεται πολύ περίεργο. Περισσότερο γιατί έχει γίνει γνωστό με τη λατινική του προφορά όχι γιατί ήξεραν πώς διαβάζεται στα λατινικά, αλλά γιατί το διάβαζαν ελληνικά... Αφήστε που μου θυμίζει και το μπούκοβο...


 
Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με την πρώτη πρόταση. Το κοινό που για κάποιους λόγους ασχολήθηκε με τις διάφορες... σουκουμπίτσες δεν νομίζω ότι αγνοούσε την αγγλική προφορά. Εξάλλου δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να υιοθετήσουμε, γενικά ή κατά περίπτωση, την αγγλική προφορά λατινικών λέξεων.

:)Τώρα για το πρόβλημα με το μπούκοβο, φοβάμαι πως δεν γίνεται τίποτε... αλλά γιατί να μπερδέψουμε οπωσδήποτε σεφ και δαιμονικά;


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία: Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ τον τίτλο και τον συγγραφέα μιας ξεκαρδιστικής ιστορίας με μια succubus που επισκεπτόταν κάθε βράδυ έναν ψυχολόγο, την οποία είχα διαβάσει κάποτε σε μια συλλογή χιουμοριστικής sf και fantasy, αλλά τίποτα. Κι όλα μου τα βιβλία είναι σε κούτες... Σας λέει κάτι;


----------



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Εμένα κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτή η ιστορία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τη φέρω στο μυαλό μου.

Θα την πω σούκουμπους να πάει στο καλό/κακό...

Σχετικά με το μπούκοβο, πλάκα έκανα...


----------



## sarant (Dec 17, 2010)

Στα γαλλικά, η succube είναι κακιά, λέει εδώ ο Μπρασένς (3η στροφή):


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Μπορούμε να τους πούμε _ονειροδαίμονες_ και _ονειροδαιμόνισσες_. _Ονειροδαίμονας_ ο incubus, _ονειροδαιμόνισσα_ η succubus.


----------



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Πολύ ωραίες προτάσεις οι _ονειροδαίμονας_ και ονειροδαιμόνισσα. Να προσθέσω τις προτάσεις _υπνοδαίμονας_ και _υπνοδαιμόνισσα_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να τους πούμε _ονειροδαίμονες_ και _ονειροδαιμόνισσες_. _Ονειροδαίμονας_ ο incubus, _ονειροδαιμόνισσα_ η succubus.


 
Ωραίο!

Από τη Wikipedia:
In folklore traced back to medieval legend, a *succubus* (plural *succubi*) is a female demon who takes the form of a human woman in order to seduce men, usually through sexual intercourse. In modern times, a succubus _may or may not appear in dreams_ and is often depicted as a highly attractive seductress or enchantress, while in the past succubi were generally depicted as frightening and demonic.
[...]
In Arabic superstition, the *qarînah* (قرينه) is a spirit similar to the succubus, with origins possibly in ancient Egyptian religion or in the animistic beliefs of pre-Islamic Arabia (see Arabian mythology). A qarînah "sleeps with the person and has relations during sleep _as is known by the dreams_."
​Και τα υπνοδαίμονας/υπνοδαιμόνισσα, pit.

Ωστόσο, και τα δυο τέσσερα δεν τονίζουν αρκετά το στοιχείο του σεξ, τη χαρακτηριστική τους πράξη.

Εδιτ: 
Σχετικό ψιχίο:
Joey Ramone, lead singer of The Ramones, wrote a song called "Succubus" which was rejected by the band because they did not know what a succubus was. 
και η γουερλντλινγκιά του:
Joey Ramone, τραγουδιστής *μολύβδου* Το Ramones, έγραψε ένα τραγούδι αποκαλούμενο «Succubus.» Απορρίφθηκε από τη *ζώνη* επειδή δεν ήξεραν τι succubus ήταν*. 
*σ.τ.δ.: enchantress or frightening?


----------



## pit (Dec 17, 2010)

Σας μερσώ όλους πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> δεν τονίζουν αρκετά το στοιχείο του σεξ, τη χαρακτηριστική τους πράξη.


Λέμε να μην τα πούμε ίνκουμπους και σούκουμπους. Να φτιάξουμε μια πιο ελληνική λέξη. Αλλά από εκεί που δεν σήμαινε τίποτα απολύτως, που από τα λεξικά μαθαίνεις τι είναι και τι κάνει, θέλεις με μια μονολεκτική απόδοση να τα πεις όλα; _Υπνοξεζουμίστρα_ σού κάνει; _Ονειρώχτρα_; :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Λέμε να μην τα πούμε ίνκουμπους και σούκουμπους. Να φτιάξουμε μια πιο ελληνική λέξη. Αλλά από εκεί που δεν σήμαινε τίποτα απολύτως, που από τα λεξικά μαθαίνεις τι είναι και τι κάνει, θέλεις με μια μονολεκτική απόδοση να τα πεις όλα; _Υπνοξεζουμίστρα_ σού κάνει; _Ονειρώχτρα; _:)


 
Ναι, αυτό είναι! Μεστό, μονολεκτικό, τολμηρό. 
Υπνοξεζουμίστρα Λίλιθ, το νέο κόμικ που πουλάει τρελά. 

Έχεις δίκιο, μετά το σκέφτηκα: Γιατί, τα incubus και succubus λένε τίποτα για τη σεξουαλικότητά τους στον αγγλόφωνο, αν δεν ξέρει τη λέξη;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 17, 2010)

σούκουβα; ( δεν φέρνει σε ρωσίδα;  ) 

ονειρώχτρα; ( < ονείρωξη  )


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 17, 2010)

βρε, Νίκελ, κατάρα με πρόλαβες στο τσακ!


----------



## Marinos (Dec 18, 2010)

Δεν έχω κάτι σε σούκουμπους, ορίστε όμως κάτι σε ίνκουμπους:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg-yzy7sEHA


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Μπράβο, Μαρίνε, αυτό το Incubus δεν το σκέφτηκα!

Παρότι οι στίχοι λένε Mrs D., η σκηνή μάλλον succubus θυμίζει. 
Είχε ανοίξει άραγε ο Μιχαήλ λεξικό τότε ή το προτίμησε για τη ρίμα; 





One night I was dancin' with a lady in black,
wearin' black silk gloves and a black silk hat.
She looked at me longin' with black velvet eyes,
she gazed at me strange all cunning and wise.
Then I saw the flesh just fall off her bones,
the eyes in her skull was burning like coals.
Lord, have mercy, fire and brimstone.
I was dancin' with Misses D.


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2010)

Αφού θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας είτε στον κινηματογράφο είτε στη λογοτεχνία είτε σε άλλα είδη της μαζικής ψυχαγωγίας, ας φροντίσουμε από τώρα να το εξελληνίσουμε. (Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι και στην Ελλάδα κάτι θα υπάρχει στις λαϊκές δοξασίες, ίσως όχι τόσο πρόδηλα λάγνο και γενετήσιο, γιατί κάτι τέτοια τα αποσιωπά η λαϊκή σεμνοτυφία, αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο). Ας το δούμε σαν τελευταία ευκαιρία λεξιπλασίας για το απερχόμενο έτος.

Τις νεράιδες που με τα θηλυκά τους θέλγητρα παραπλανούν τα παλικάρια και τους κλέβουν τη μιλιά τις λένε και _ξωθιές_ (από το _ξωτικές_). Ετούτη να την πούμε: ονειροξωθιά
ή (πιο άμεσα αλλά κάτι πιο χυδαία) σπερμοξωθιά
ή σπερματολάμια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

Να μαζέψω εδώ τις προτάσεις που μου άρεσαν και όποιος το έχει ανάγκη ας κάνει τις δικές του επιλογές. Εδώ δεν έχουν παγιωθεί όροι και όροι, ας μην περιμένουμε να καταλήξει κάπου η γλώσσα μέσα από τη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης λέξης — δε θα μας γίνει και βραχνάς.

Υπερώνυμα: *θηλυκός δαίμονας, δαιμόνισσα*
Ερμηνευτικό: *δαιμόνισσα του ύπνου*
Λεξιπλασίες: *ονειροδαιμόνισσα, υπνοδαιμόνισσα, ονειρώχτρα* (δύο το είπαν αυθόρμητα!), *ονειροξωθιά*
Μεταγραφή: *σούκοβα*

Στη μεταγραφή λιγόστεψα τα «ου». Προτιμώ να θυμίζει Σλάβα.

Κουίζ: Ποια λέξη έχει περισσότερα «ου» από το _succubus_ και το _μουστοκούλουρο_. Η γενική: του μουστοκούλουρου — και η κυρία του κυρίου.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 21, 2010)

Το σούκοβα, πέρα από τη γνωστή Μπάρμπαρα (Δόκτωρ, τονίζω σωστά; ), φέρνει αυτόματα στο μυαλό τη γνωστή χειρούργο Ταυτιάνα Σούκοβα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

Γι' αυτό θεώρησα ότι θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στον δαίμονα ένα τέτοιο όνομα, που συνδυάζεται με μπάρμπαρα πράγματα.


----------

